# Polyester Boxers vs. Cotton Boxers



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

underarmor<*


----------



## jayrm250 (Nov 7, 2009)

go commando


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

you want awkward, wear a buttplug and a thong. 

why are you not wearing a proper base layer? you need to look into the term "layering". never wear cotton next to your skin in cold conditions.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

..............


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

stop talking about my crotch


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Polyesters melt. Cotton burns.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Underwear is not needed on the hill. You have base layers on so what's the point


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

really? only wear my north face base layer pants? no boxers? 

but i have realized the cotton boxer soaks up whatever it can


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What he means is that the material your boxers are made off shouldn't be much of an issue if you have layered up properly.

The shell should keep you DRY (from moisture outside and let moisture from within evaporate), the mid layer (if any) should keep you warm (and not hold any moisture). The base layer should wick sweat away from your skin.

You are correct that cotton will hold water (sweat) for longer than a synthetic boxer... but it should only be an issue if your boxers get really soaked.

UnderArmour and other companies do many non-cotton boxers, but I find cotton to be more comfy and a bit warmer to wear on the groinage area.

Besides, if you were a REAL man, you'd be boarding in a 15k kilt and wouldn't need underwear at all!


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Now I want to get a kilt for snowboarding...

One of my favorite brands for layering, you should check out "Smart Wool" they use marina wool, it's really comfy, wicks away better than any polys, but naturally comes with a bit more of a price tag. Totally worth it. 

Just an example of awesomeness. I went backpacking not to long ago, short trip. 4,000 ft of elevation and it never got warmer than 40 degrees during the day. I was wearing my heavy smart wool long sleve and bottoms and shorts and was still toasty hiking. I'll be using the same layers for boarding. 

AND they make snowboarding socks!

Cotton was made my the devil!


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

better still, bust out the a$$-less chaps.

put the boxers away. just the thin, snug-fitting, moisture-wicking, non-natural fibre baselayer should be against your skin. yes, you will look like a sprocket, get used to it. it's the preferred way to stay dry and warm. your own sweat is the enemy and anything other than synthetic fibre, like poly, or merino wool will retain moisture and the cold temps will make wet clothes even colder. so save your nads, ditch the boxers altogether.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

I wear UA boxers under the UA base layer. Keeps me really warm (sometimes too warm) and dry, love it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Cotton kills...lol. You should avoid wearing any cotton on the mountain...stick to wool or synthetics. Oh, and base layers are meant to be the BASE layer.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel dumb, I would always wear the boxers underneath. :laugh:
This is actually my 2nd year boarding and am now starting to layer properly. So you guys are saying with a UA coldgear base layer and snowboarding pants, those 2 alone are good enough to keep you warm?


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

That depends on temperature and if your snow pants are insulated


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

91Yota said:


> One of my favorite brands for layering, you should check out "Smart Wool" they use marina wool


Ooooooo, sounds nautical.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Cotton boxers will give you a heinous case of salmon ass.

I swear by Patagucci Capilene shorts to remain dry and comfy.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Just wear your wife`s panty hose, Women constantly bitch about how hot those things are.......:laugh:


Don't know about the combo knickers, but thigh highs with garters are pretty freaking hot.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Don't know about the combo knickers, but thigh highs with garters are pretty freaking hot.


definitely warmer than hooker fishnets.

there are different levels of base layers - lightweight, mid-weight and expedition weight. if you're still cold with just your lightweight base layer under your pants, you're probably wearing uninsulated shells for pants so either try a mid-weight level base layer or add another fleece layer in between. i don't advise you move up to expedition weight because if you do get too hot, you can't shed any layers - and you will get too hot with expeditions.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Capilene all the way. Swamp ass will be but a distant memory.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Any polyester choice instead of cotton is what you need. Pick whatever brand you like.

Sure you don't *need* to wear anything under your base layer, but when you're blowing out ass cheese after that chili in a bread bowl you scarfed down for lunch, it's nice to have that extra layer. When you get home, throw your boxers in the hamper but your long johns live to ride another day!


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah, i hear ya, but if ever i do shoot mud, my helly base layer is so moisture wicking and quick-drying that it only takes a few hours to completely dry after a wash. the less seams and hems aginst your skin, the more comfortable if you ask me. but to each his own i guess, some men just can't ditch their underoos and sport the pure spiderman/ninja look, even if it does make more sense and is more comfortable. just no cotton next to the skin, knuckleheads.


----------

